# That time of year again all!



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Come and help me spend my money!
WIHH, I just know you are so in! LOL!

Let's talk DRUM CARDERS!!
Yea, it's time, I've decided to get one, and dh is all on board.
So talk to me about yours, what you love, what you don't. If you don't have one, and want one, which do you want? Why?

I'd like to find one that can card almost anything, short, long, medium. A huge plus would be if I could do art batts on it.

Ok, so, whataya got for me.....

Oh, let's do try to keep prices under 1000.00 please. as far under as you can, but I'm realistic enough to know it'll be close....:hohum:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I have an old Strauch and I love it. 

BUT if I was going to buy a new one, I would buy a Louet. 

In classes I have taken, I have watched Pluckyfluff do everything she could to destroy one. Sticking whole giant fiber sandwiches in at once and just grabbing that handle and going for it.  It was horrible to watch when your training has been to "never load the tray with anything so thick that you can't read the "warning" label on the tray." Right. Not this gal. 

I watched JazzTurtle completely and totally abuse one and both she and Pluckyfluff swear by them (although JazzTurtle says Majacraft is coming out with one that will blow all our minds)


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

No wonder he is all on board. He is buying you off so that he can get more alpacas! 

I am waiting for the post that says, "It's that time of year. Help me spend my money. I'm going to set up a small fiber processing business here on the farm....." 

I can't wait...


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Alpaca and drum carders are made for each other. That's about the only fiber I use the drum carder for.

If I were picking one, the features I'd look for would be:
1. Long wire teeth - Nice long and stiff teeth so lots of fiber could be packed in it. 
2. Size - A big drum makes bigger batts. 
3. Packing more on - a brush to pack the fiber on better would be good. 
4. A straight clear line to run the tool along that takes the batt off the carder. I'm kinda surprised there isn't a carder that has a built in doffing stick. (That's the name of the stick used to take the batts off, isn't it?) 

There was someone who had this netting with a stick at either end thing. You'd lay the netting around the drum, card all the fiber and then pull the netting off along with the batt. I guess it makes it easier to get the batts off?

We mounted our drum carder onto an old treadle sewing machine base. Much easier to pedal it and have two hands free to fuss with fiber.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have this one http://www.strauchfiber.com/dc_finest_manual.php. I bought mine back when Fricke still owned the company (approx.1998). I have used it hard for many years, I've carded just about every fiber known to man on it without a problem. Back when I got it I had about 30 Angora rabbits. After it was sold and Strauch bought it the handle broke, the metal actually snapped. I called them and talked to Otto(?), I think that's his name. What a great guy. He stood behind the product and sent me a new handle and didn't charge me a darn thing for it. Now that's my idea of customer service, and he was pleasant about it too.

Here are the reasons why I like it. 

*It is chain driven, so you don't have to worry about the band breaking. Didn't some just tell us that the drive band on their carder broke?

*the brush attachment is a must have if you are going to card fine fibers. Back when I bought this it was the only one with a brush attachment. Now I think they all have them.

*the first drum is smaller and the teeth and super sharp and course. They act like a picker, I'm not sure if that is a feature on all other drum carders.

*its pretty!

*outstanding costumer service.

*price. I think for the price you can't do much better than this.

*I believe they are made in the USA. I know this is important to some.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Marchwind, my Strauch is the old Fricke model, too- even has trhe Fricke sticker on it, and it is a really great carder. But now as to "WHY" I like the Louet (Classic or Elite)and would buy it.

*ALL OF THE GEARS ARE ENCLOSED* - so that I cannot ever get fiber in the gears or under and around the drive band like I do all the time with my Strauch/Fricke. :sob:

Getting stuff in the gears and moving parts is a pain and as far as I know ONLY the Louet has everything enclosed. Go look at a side view of the Fancy Kitty and you'll see all those gears and the belt wrapping around all of them. Put that on your table with fiber heaped all around it and watch what happens. Bad things, I tell you, bad things.  

The licker in is open instead of narrow- you can stick your fingers under it unlike traditional carders and that is because the opening UNDER the licker in drum is 3-4" tall- 

This allows you to place "sandwiches" of entrapped finer fibers and noils and stuff INSIDE the sandwich so that it does not get left behind on the licker in drum.

Most licker in drums are MADE to hang onto short fibers and keep them OUT of the batt - because traditional drum carders are meant to HOMOGENIZE fiber into SMOOTH batts -this is not at ALL what an artyarn spinner wants!

The teeth on the Louet are spread out a little more widely that other drum carders and the batts pull off REALLY easily without shredding them like finer drum carders do.

You CAN spin smooth batts on this carder and you CAN spin finer fibers on it - but it is, IMHO, a much more versatile drum carder than the one I have. 

I also like the Fancy Kitty drum carder because it has options like multiple drum size options and is made in America by a combat veteran. :cowboy: :bow: 

The handle is made such that it clears the table so you don't have to clamp it down nor do you have to perch it on the end or edge of a table so that the handle will clear.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I am seriously leaning toward the Strauch, but Susan has given me something to seriously thing about...
That Louet sounds like exactly what I'm after...it also does fine fibers right?
That may just be the ticket...


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

the first time I saw Pluckyfluff "go at" her drum carder with the doffing brush to bring off the residual fiber, I freaked out. I think I may have screamed aloud  

and everyone in the class turned to look at me.  

I was horrified that anyone would treat those delicate carder teeth in such a manner. Pluckyfluff said "It's okay, Susan, I have had this drum carder for 6 years and I ALWAYS treat it like this. It can take it."


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a fancy kitty...and I like it, but my main complaint is the tray (that you set your fiber on to feed in is wood...metal would be better. Also I have to be careful with keeping fiber away from the very edges of the tray. I end up with fiber wrapped around the shaft/bearing areas of the drums....try getting that cleaned out! I have not had a problem with fiber getting caught up in the drive band/gear area of the unit, but that may be because I have it mounted to a small table and keep my fiber in a bin when I'm using it. I LOVE the idea of attaching it to a foot treadle from an old sewing machine...I've got a couple of them hanging out in the old barn, just might have to see if I can figure something out. Can't wait to see what you bring home!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Hmmmm.... now I am going to have to keep my eyeballs peeled for an old treadle machine....

As a small aside, when I grew up my mom sewed a lot of our clothes. Probably most of our clothes. I suspect quite a few of my summer dresses were made from sheets and my jammies were usually cut down from ones my brothers outgrew. Mom did it all on a treadle sewing machine set up in a corner of the basement. When I was little I used to sit on the floor and "help" her treadle.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I actually have an old treadle machine, from the 1910's. Just bought a new belt for it too. But the cabinet needs serious refinishing.
I found it an a farm auction for all of 25.00!!:rock:

It is perfect for sewing patches on leather, and for sewing leather period. Love those old workhorse machines.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Does anyone have a picture of a drum carder set up on an old treadle? 

I think this is pretty...

http://brainerd.craigslist.org/atq/4561382096.html


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH I guess I've never had that problem with fibers getting hung up in the gears of my drum carder :shrug: the minimal amount that has got in there was easy to remove with a knitting needle. But I also am very careful not to over load my carder when feeding in fibers. I don't want bend points, way too expensive to replace. I know the drums on the Staunch are moveable/adjustable but maybe they are on all drum carders. If you are really only wanting to make art batts this is NOT the carder for you.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Marchie, can you do art batts on the Strauch?
I'd like to be able to, but also want to be able to do regular ones....

I'm still really leaning towards it...this is not an easy decision, almost as hard as deciding on my wheel...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Arrrgg, I had a whole response typed out and it's lost now :sob: I'll try to remember what I typed.

You can do art batts but they will be smoother, not the chunky type of art batts. If you want o make those my understanding is you need a carder with courser teeth like this one https://www.etsy.com/listing/62877479/louet-classic-drum-carder-thick-and, notice the TPI on that one. I could probably do that on mine but I would rush ruining the fine teeth on mind. I can do color blending, optical blending, and I can do slubs or noils and interesting colors bits and pieces but usually of finer fibers.

This discussion also might help you. http://www.spinningdaily.com/forums/t/1742.aspx


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

just a few pics of Jazz Turtle and what she does to a drum carder

the first pic is a fiber sandwich she is about to shove up the chute 

I mean seriously! :shocked: 

we didn't take the time to clamp our drum carders to the table, 
so she had a couple of helpers hold down the carder (she turned that handle with a fury)


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I have an ashford because that's what my friend was selling, but if I bought another one, I would buy something else. This one has it's problems.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Kasota said:


> Does anyone have a picture of a drum carder set up on an old treadle?












That big round board is mounted over the handle so the cord goes from the treadle below to the round plate where the handle would be. I used aquarium hose for a drive band.










Basically, you just make a big round plate that fits over the handle. Then mount the whole thing on a board or boards screwed to the base. Old sewing machine treadle bases are great for all sorts of things.

You can either treadle it or hand crank it, but that hand crank starts flying around pretty quick when it's treadled, so remember to keep your hands out of the way when it's going fast. I dunno if it would break a finger bone or not, but let's not find out!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Hotzcatz, that is just flat delightful! I love the idea of re-purposing that treadle! Thanks for posting the picture. It really helps to see the set up.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I have made my decision!!
I'm getting the Strauch! I'm excited!
I do need to finish getting all the hay and alfalfa for the winter stocked up first. But that should be all paid for by the end of the month.
So I'm going to be ordering it around the middle of August!!
Woohoo!!!
A whole fall and winter of processing all this Alpaca fiber awaits me!:banana:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

how exciting!!!!!

I LOVE my little carding corner of the world and when I have it going it sounds exactly like my treadmill. 

One morning, when I was supposed to be getting ready for work, I was actually downstairs making art batts. :teehee:

My husband stuck his head downstairs and asked "Are you on the treadmill?!?!"

"Why YES, I am!" (I lied) :teehee:

"I am so proud of you!" he shouted down

bwaaahhhhhaaaa haaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, you could call it your "arm treadmill" instead of your carder. That way you're not technically lying! :hysterical:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Woo Hoo!! You will have so much fun. Read and follow all directions on how to adjust the drums and do NOT over load. By that I mean feed only small amounts in at a time, you can fill the main drum just don't throw huge handfuls of fiber in at once. You will bend the teeth and could break your handle. Guess how I know about that last one :teehee: call Otto for any questions or issues, he is great to deal with. I'm excited for you Hercsmama?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I can't wait to see the design plans for the small fiber processing mill....

Just sayin'  

Congratulations! Oh, I'll bet you are so excited you could just spit. Excepting that wouldn't be lady like. LOL!!!! 

Whoooo hoooooooooooooo! 

I gotta say I just love living vicariously through other people's moments of joy.


----------

